# poodlebreeders.com



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Olie  !!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is the best part this site does the work for you  
Your Health Screening Information for Your Listing
Only ads & renewals from breeders who practice Health Screening of their breeding stock, with verifiable results, will be accepted.
Yes, I conduct Health Screening of my breeding stock.
My results can be verified:
Online (CERF, OFA, and/or CHIC)
By copy (scanned or paper)


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm grateful I found this.. But are you sure this site is safe?
Responsible breeders?...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My breeder is on there, Desert Reef, I KNOW she's responsible


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, but i'm only looking for in state breeders though...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This website is great as a link to some great breeders, but I would still take it with a grain of salt, as on that page I see two very questionable red breeders on there. It doesn't check for things like how many litters this person breeds, and seems to accept a certificate from a vet stating this dog does not have Hip Dysplasia as a health testing proof.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Evaluation is a MUST... 
With EVERY breeder


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Trust but verify, as with everything else


----------

